# what is the future for the W8.



## leesure (Mar 6, 2003)

Will There be a W8 Sedan in 3yrs, when I'am done paying down my wife's GLX wagon.


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

*Re: what is the future for the W8. (leesure)*

I would consider one if: 
I had the money (when I am done with school)
It had the 6 speed. (Soon it will)
It was considerably less than a simlilarly equipped A4 3.0.
I realize the engine is sweet, and not just a 3.0 V6, but it is still a VW and can't be more than an A4. But I have driven a W8, and it was tons of fun, with the exception of the slush box.


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

*Re: what is the future for the W8. (leesure)*

No, not in the Passat; is the correct answer.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: what is the future for the W8. (CBJ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No, not in the Passat; is the correct answer.[HR][/HR]​Why no, CBJ?


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: what is the future for the W8. (73Thing)*

The W8 engine is going away.


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

*Re: what is the future for the W8. (nedzel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The W8 engine is going away. [HR][/HR]​Why do you say that? If it is true that is sad, it was such a cool idea. They need to somehow implement it in the MKV lineup somehow.


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: what is the future for the W8. (wolfsburgSLC)*

It's already been posted around here. VW is discontinuing the W8 engine. See this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=713231


[Modified by nedzel, 1:27 PM 4-7-2003]


----------



## vwtek (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: what is the future for the W8. (nedzel)*

vw only put the w8 to make a point


----------



## ColinT (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the future for the W8. (leesure)*

they will glue two of them together add 4 turbos and 4 wheel drive with a 7 speed trans. oh wait they already did with the new Bugatti


----------



## 5thVW (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: what is the future for the W8. (vwtek)*

quote:[HR][/HR]vw only put the w8 to make a point
[HR][/HR]​Yeah, the W8 is turning out to be too difficult to improve performance from the factory without incurring much costs...
As you already see, there is a hard enough time with people thinking that it's not worth $38K....MAINLY from people who somehow think you can put that much engine into a car that has every option standard save a Navi system, yet it should still cost as much as a GLX 4motion V6...or less








Why? Because it's a VW








If that is the prevailing logic, then Porsches should all be $30K or less, since they are basically flat engined, super engineered VW Beetles...








The Venyron should go for no more than $40K...since it is now powered by VW/Audi technology: an 8.0T W16








Instead, VW is falling back on the VR6....creating instead a "big block" version of it that wil be 3.6L








It will also have 24 valves and put out between 260 to 280hp. Even with this, the basic design of the VR6 is changing. This is because the older design is incapable of going beyond 3.2L in the R32/Toureg/Phaeton with it's 15 degree offset "V". The Big Block VR6's will have a narrower 11 degree "V"...pushing the two banks of cylinders closer together. This will allow the VR6 to maintain it's compactness, but by bringing the banks closer inline with each other, more metal can now be cast around the cylinders, allowing for the greater bore. Also, the bigger, heavier pistons are going to create more vibration, so the narrower "V" now makes for an engine that resembles more of an offset inline 6 than a "V". The shallower angle of stroke for those pistons lead to less conflicting stress from the opposing banks of pistons' combustion, which now adds smoothness to the motor's operation.








The motor will still retain the ease of modification of the old VR6, and now with the new shallower angle, the cylinder head is redesigned to take advantage of all that new space. Now, the same 24 Valves are no longer being squeezed to fit on top of pistons that are too tightly packed in to allow them to be designed for real aggressive breathing..(hence the conservative, modest increase in hp over the 12V one) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















[Modified by 5thVW, 6:08 AM 4-25-2003]


----------

